# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  steeds meer mensen ontdekken dat de geestelijk zorg niet serieus behandeld.......

## kritiekggz

steeds meer mensen ontdekken dat de geestelijk zorg niet serieus behandeld.......


In de geestelijke zorg via de huisarts heb je 2 soorten oplossingen.


1e psychotherapie of mindfullness of iets dergelijks, deze verwerken en genezen.
Verwerking wordt vermeden in de zorg, wordt u niet over geinformeerd, wordt geheim gehouden.

2e onderdrukken van ziekte met pillen die erg ongezond schadelijk zijn, het onderdrukken van ziekte lukt nooit helemaal.
Daarnaast zijn er behandelingen bijvoorbeeld van PSYQ om alles te herhalen, niet om te verwerken, maar om zonder dat de patient het door heeft wordt de oorzaak ontkent.

Het is een soort eindeloos gepraat zonder doel zonder oplossingen. Het gaat er om om de patient passief te maken zodat die geen oplossingen kan vinden.
Het ontkennen van de oorzaak zorgt ervoor dat er geen verwerking plaats kan vinden, de pillen zorgen voor verdere onderdrukking van ziekte.

De oorzaak blijft bestaan, met een hersenspoeling wordt alles ontkent en zal verdere verwerking niet mogelijk zijn met psychotherapie.

Dit alles gebeurt zonder medeweten van patienten. Patienten denken dat ze lekker aan het praten zijn, maar het gaat vaak om alles te ontkennen en de ogen te sluiten om weer wat beter te voelen.
De oorzaak blijft bestaan en zodoende blijft de patient in het circuit van de zorg en komt er niet boven op.

De mensen leren vooral de rugzak te dragen zonder dat de rugzag geleegd wordt. Om met de rugzak om te gaan. Je kunt beter de rugzak leegmaken met verwerking.


PSYQ RIAGG GGZ hebben behandelingen voor bijvoorbeeld een depressie die veroozaakt wordt door mensen met bv narcisme.

De depressieve mensen krijgen een soort hersenspoeling om de oorzaak te ontkennen om passief te maken. Heel vaak wordt ´waarom´ gevraagd om na te gaan of u een oorzaak ziet die ontkent moet worden. Het ontkennen kan later woede aanvallen veroorzaken.

Daar naast krijgt de patient een hersenspeoling voor een soort corrigerend gedrag om te laten weten wat de patient allemaal fout heeft gedaan om depressief te worden. Daarnaast wordt er gezorgd dat de patient goed luistert naar diegene die depressie veroorzaakt.
Wie wat zegt is bijvoorbeeld belangrijk.
Dit geeft een enorm schuldgevoel bij de depressieve patient wat de depressie erger maakt.

Het is allemaal erg verborgen en geheim, mensen hebben niet eens door dat ze opgelicht worden.

Dit zijn een van de geheimen van de GGZ, daarom werkt het ook niet en blijven mensen onnodig ziek.


http://everyonehappyverbeterdeggz.we...tient-bij-psyq

----------

